#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Ohrenschmerzen nach dem Konzert >

## MustiAC

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
gestern Abend war ich auf einem Konzert. Ausgerechnet hinter mir standen zwei Männer die eine Stunde am Stück hinter mir sehr laut schreien mussten  :laughter10:  
Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich seit gestern Abend Ohrenschmerzen habe und auch schlechter höre. Die Schmerzen sind nicht mehr stark, sondern eher leicht. Jedoch höre ich heute eindeutig schlechter als gestern. 
Ist das noch normal, legt sich das mit der Zeit (im Laufe des Tages?) oder sollte ich unbedingt zum Arzt gehen. 
Danke für die Antworten. 
LG 
Mustafa

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Mustafa, 
wenn Deine Schmerzen sich verbessert haben, könntest Du wohl noch etwas abwarten.
Bezüglich des schlechter Hörens folgender Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A4...h%C3%B6rigkeit 
Danach müßte sich dein Hörvermögen bald wieder bessern. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## SabiMa

Ich würde auch sagen, dass du noch ein bisschen abwarten musst, um zu sehen ob es dir wieder gut geht, wenn nicht dann geh lieber zum Arzt!

----------


## Ravenna

nach jedem konzert auf dem ich war habe ich fuer ein/zwei tage schlechter gehoert...ausserdem hatte ich nackenschmerzen... :laughter10:  der typ der damals das haedbangen erfunden hat gehoert gefesselt und weggesperrt... :c_laugh:

----------


## christa77

Hallo Mustafa,
ich hatte das mal nach einem Fußballspiel (Deutschland Portugal). Da hat mir jemand ständig mit so einer lauten Tröte in die Ohren gelärmt, dass sie nachher weh taten. Es ist von alleine weggeganen, trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen zum Arzt zu gehen, wenn es nicht bald besser wird. Habe auch eine ähnliche Frage gefunden, die dir vielleicht weiterhilft: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ohren...ist-das-normal
Viele Grüße und GUte Besserung, 
Christa  :s_thumbup:

----------


## SabiMa

> Hallo ihr Lieben, 
> gestern Abend war ich auf einem Konzert. Ausgerechnet hinter mir standen zwei Männer die eine Stunde am Stück hinter mir sehr laut schreien mussten  
> Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich seit gestern Abend Ohrenschmerzen habe und auch schlechter höre. Die Schmerzen sind nicht mehr stark, sondern eher leicht. Jedoch höre ich heute eindeutig schlechter als gestern. 
> Ist das noch normal, legt sich das mit der Zeit (im Laufe des Tages?) oder sollte ich unbedingt zum Arzt gehen. 
> Danke für die Antworten. 
> LG 
> Mustafa

 Deine Schmerzen sollten nach 1-2 Tagen vorbei sein. Kann auch so sein dass sie zwischen 5 Tagen und 1 Woche dauern. Solltest du dir da keine Sorgen machen. Ein Freund von mir war vor einigen Monaten zu einem Rock Konzert in Wien. Danach war er etwa 5 Tage lang fast taub.

----------

